

Government Digital Service (GOV.UK) is hiring -- in a big way - gmac
http://digital.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/2011/10/25/the-second-lever/

======
gmac
They're advertising for 22 devs on up to £73K (deadline: 13 Feb), as well as
interaction people and others.

